# Baggage Cart



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
Finished the freight/passanger depot this spring and have been adding a few 
extras like figures, benches, packing crates, and baggage carts. 

I built this cart a while back but didn't have the right size wheels so used some 
smaller ones I had on hand. This week while at the National Narrow Gauge Convention 
in Portland, Oregon I found some O scale wagon wheels that seemed to be just about 
the right size. I changed them out today and here is the results. 




















The wheels may have a few tomany spokes but all in all they work pretty well. 
Thanks for your time. 
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks perfect to me!! Just needs a few crates or luggage.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks just right Marty. Do you have a brand name for the wheels?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

The wheels are from McKenzie Iron & Steel Co. 
Contact Bill Roy at; 
541-688-0843 (Eugene,OR) 
email [email protected] 

I don't know the model number of the ones I used but they are 
approx. 28mm diameter with 14 spokes. He also has some that are 
25mm and 14 spoke that would work well. 

He casts about a dozen different wheels for wagons in O scale. 
These are the thinner profile ones that were used on buckboards 
and light wagons not the heavy ones used on freight wagons. 

If you contact him be sure not to mention my name 
so he won't charge you extra. 
Later 
Rick Marty


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It would help if you guys would simply report the spam without commenting on it in the thread. Then I wouldn't have to delete 3-4 spam posts about the spam. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry Dwight.... the right thing would be that the person reporting it just posts "reported" and no one else comments.

but what happened here? looks like a normal thread now.

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> but what happened here? looks like a normal thread now.


I took care of it. In addition to banning the user and deleting his post, there were four other posts referring to the spam which I also deleted. Additionally, there were at least 20 users today waiting for approval (bots by the look of them), which I also banned. This site appears to use some sort of "black list" for known spammers, matching IPs, domain names, and other criteria on known spammers. These folks never make it past the gate, are intercepted, and promptly banned every day. And there have been a couple hundred in the past few weeks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is good news Dwight, at least there is some filtering in place. Thanks to you and all your effort, you seem to be the only living moderator ha ha!

Greg


----------

